# Hat jemand dieses Video von Desiree Nick?



## Hein666 (13 Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe der Beitrag ist hier richtig, wenn nicht bitte verschieben!

Ich suche das Video, wo Desiree Nick bei Kerner auf dem Klavier das Höschen verrutscht.

Das ganze aber bitte unzensiert, ich bin nämlich schon Groß!

Es handelt sich um dieses hier:http://www.promipranger.de/18511-de...nten-ohne-nackt-skandal-bei-johannes-b-kerner

Hat das jemand, oder weiß wo man das runterladen kann?

Falls ja, bitte als Nachricht an mich senden....:thx:


----------



## Hein666 (14 Juni 2010)

Eine Nachricht habe ich bekommen, vielen Dank dafür!

Die Quallität ist sehr gut, leider ist auch dieses Video geschnitten.

Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf ein ungeschnittenes, unzensiertes 
Video zu finden...............

Gruß...Hein


----------

